# Datei auswählen, Datei einlesen



## -TS- (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

bin noch ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet und habe direkt ein paar Probleme. Es soll zunächst eine Oberfläche hergestellt werden mit zwei CommandButtons, eine von denen soll zum auswählen einer bestimmten Datei dienen und die andere soll die in dieser Datei befindlichen Parameter in verschiedene Felder eintragen.

Habe ein Bild der Form, wie ich mir das vorstelle angehängt.


----------



## spirit (15. April 2005)

Hallo

Für die Speicherung von Parametern gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten

1. die Registry
2. eine .ini Datei
3. eine Textdatei

Wie hast du dir gedacht die DAten zu speichern? Oder willst du eine vorhandene Datei auslesen?


----------



## -TS- (18. April 2005)

Die Datei soll in eine txt Datei ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Filone (19. April 2005)

Mit Click auf 'Datei auswählen' kannst Du entweder das CommonDialog-Control nutzen um eine Datei auszuwählen oder Runtime-unabhängig mit APIs 'GetOpenFileName' arbeiten. Beispielcode gibt es hier.

Zum Dateizugriff gibt es unter VB folgende Möglichkeit :


```
Dim strFilePath As String
Dim lngFFN As Long

lngFFN = FreeFile

Open strFilePath For [Modus][Zugriff] As lngFFN
 Get / Put / ...
Close lngFFN
```

Siehe 'Dateizugriff' auf der MSDN-Homepage.

Für Dich empfiehlt sich eher ein PropertyBag, wenn Du nur die Eigenschaften von Objekten speichern willst.


----------



## Cenny (21. April 2005)

ich würde entweder den CommonDialog, dazu einfach auf der Komponentenbar(links) mit Rechtsklick auf Komponenten und neben "Microsoft Common Dialog Control 6.0 einen haken machen.

dann kannst du ihn anwählen und in deiner Form einfügen.

der Source für den Button könnte dann so lauten:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
CommonDialog1.Filter = "*.txt (Text - Dateien)|*.txt"
cdl_open.DialogTitle = "Öffnen einer Text-Datei"
CommonDialog1.ShowOpen
Text1.Text = cdl_open.FileName
End Sub
```

und zum Auslesen kannst du das nutzen:

```
Private Sub Command2_Click()
Dim Inhalt As String
On Error Resume Next
Open Text1.Text For Input As #1
    Line Input #1, Inhalt
    Text2.Text = Inhalt
    Line Input #1, Inhalt
    Text3.Text = Inhalt
    Line Input #1, Inhalt
    Text4.Text = Inhalt
Close #1
End Sub
```

Hoffe es hilft!

MfG, Cenny


----------

